# motor bike insurance.



## stingray01 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi,

I have a holiday home in Palm Coast and want to hire a motor bike when we come over for Datona in February.

What are the rules and regulations for motor bike insurance if we hire one. We will be wearing crash helmets.

Any info woul be greatly appreciated.

Thanks Mike. U.K.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

stingray01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a holiday home in Palm Coast and want to hire a motor bike when we come over for Datona in February.
> 
> ...


You have never been to Bike Week, have you? Your first step should be finding a bike for rent as this is already January. The rental company will have certain insurance requirements and appropriate carriers. Double check your medical coverage. I assume you are over 21 and have a valid bike license.


----------



## stingray01 (Mar 2, 2010)

twostep said:


> You have never been to Bike Week, have you? Your first step should be finding a bike for rent as this is already January. The rental company will have certain insurance requirements and appropriate carriers. Double check your medical coverage. I assume you are over 21 and have a valid bike license.


Have been to bike week in Daytona but it was later than February. My travel insurance covers me and any passenger for accident but not the bike. In two minds whether to buy a bike instead of hiring. Can anyone recommend a good insurance company in USA for bikes and what is the legal requirements by Florida law.

I have just read an article where it says insurance is not required in Florida, surely this can't be correct?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

stingray01 said:


> Have been to bike week in Daytona but it was later than February. My travel insurance covers me and any passenger for accident but not the bike. In two minds whether to buy a bike instead of hiring. Can anyone recommend a good insurance company in USA for bikes and what is the legal requirements by Florida law.
> 
> I have just read an article where it says insurance is not required in Florida, surely this can't be correct?


Double check the amount and range of coverage you will have with your travel insurance. There was a nasty case of underinsured soccer mom and a German tourist last fall. He was/is self employed and the final decision on his injured leg has not yet been made. He thought his medical was fully covered.

A number of carriers will not cover bikes alone. Underwriters do not like the risk. FL DMV offers links to insurance carriers but I see no option to register a vehicle without proof of residence and SS#. Should you - please let me know.

That is one of the better rumors I have heard lately. But it is not required in all counties to wear a helmet. Go figure:>)


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 8, 2008)

stingray01 said:


> Hi,
> I have a holiday home in Palm Coast and want to hire a motor bike when we come over for Datona in February.
> 
> What are the rules and regulations for motor bike insurance if we hire one. We will be wearing crash helmets.
> ...


Usually the shops that rent the bikes will have insurance on them, but of course they may pass that cost on to you when you rent them. I've never rented a bike in Florida, but I rented a Harley in California a few years back and had to pay an extra $20 per day for the insurance. 

Florida, however, does not require motorcycles to be insured, so you probably need to check with the shop you plan to rent from to see what their requirements are. 

Also, Florida doesn't require you to wear your crash helmet if you don't want to.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MichaelS said:


> Also, Florida doesn't require you to wear your crash helmet if you don't want to.


Depends on age and insurance.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Citrus County PD - you do not need a SS# but proof of residency to register a bike. Insurance is not mandatory but in case of a wreck you will enjoy public hospitality.


----------



## stingray01 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the input gents.

I am waiting for details to come through from a bike renter in Florida and let you know what they say.

I have been sent an amendment from AA travel insurance who I am with saying they will fund up to £50k medical bills for us, not 3rd parties though. We have to wear crash helmets though for us to be fully covered. Goes without saying.

I know now that insurance is not compulsory in Florida which I think is downright stupid, same as the crash helmets.

We would'nt dream of going out on the road without being fully protected without insurance and safety gear on... common sense really.


----------

